# Budget Home Theatre PC advice



## sandynator (Nov 18, 2015)

I am thinking to build a HTPC in budget as less as possible.

*No Raspberry PI please * 

*My sole purpose is to play Full HD Videos on my 40 inch LED through HDMI.
*
Requirements:

1. Processor & motherboard combo [Mobo should have USB 3 & HDMI port preferably]
    Just saw *AMD AM1 socket board around 2300 INR & latest Sempron/Athlon processors around 3000 INR*. Are they good choice?

2. Suitable Ram 

3. 160 GB Sata HDD will suffice [had seen just under 1k in Flipkart] Will use my 1TB external drive mostly

4. Compact budget Cabinet with SMPS/power supply

5. Sound Card to Drive *Edifier DA5000 pro*. can be added later on if necessary.

I'm open to second hand option too if the components are well maintained & preferably under warranty.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 19, 2015)

Why not a chromecast?


----------



## sandynator (Nov 19, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Why not a chromecast?



Its an good option but I may not get the 5.1 sound effect if I connect Edifier DA5000 pro directly to LED Tv. 

Presently do not have budget for decent AV system/HTiB. So thought why not built an budget HTPC & Edifier DA 5000 pro can be played through on board sound card quite well too.


----------



## DK_WD (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION],

Just a suggestion, If you have any old components with you, that will definitely help you to save some money and fulfill your requirement. If you don't have that option, then Intel NUC is the way to go.The specification of the Intel NUC is best for the low end computing like word processing and HTPC rig. 

Let me know if you find any other option for your HTPC rig.

Good luck.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 19, 2015)

*Budget - 20k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Pentium G 3240
*4,500**Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H-A*5,500**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 4GB 1600MHz*1,800
**Power Supply*Antec BP350P*1,900**Cabinet*Zebronics VENT*1,000**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD Burner*1,000**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**20,000*


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Budget - 18k (Modified)*
> 
> 
> *Processor*Intel Pentium G3240
> ...



Sunil,

that board does not have HDMI
sandy will have to get a graphics card.


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2015)

You can also consider AMD A4 7300 CPU coupled with A68H chipset  based motherboard which should cost around 1-1.5k more than the AM1 combo and will serve you longer as far as general system performance  including video decoding goes. You'll get the benefits of dual channel memory over AM1. 

Giving a rough idea of your budget would be more helpful in selecting components.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 19, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Sunil,
> 
> that board does not have HDMI
> sandy will have to get a graphics card.



Corrected the motherboard in the table given above.
This board has on board HDMI so does not need any extra GPU.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Corrected the motherboard in the table given above.
> This board has on board HDMI so does not need any extra GPU.



lol I have the same board but where do u get that price?


----------



## sandynator (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys for your valuable suggestions. Actually I now feel from budget point of view its not viable option for me to get new HTPC. May opt for used well maintained system. 

*I just want to play Full HD movies freely without stutter & may be Solitaire game for my dad on big screen. 
* Had read long back that * 8k-10k would suffice for HTPC* so thought of it.


Can compromise on USB 3 but HDMI port must, 
160GB HDD is more than enough as have 1 TB External drive.
Generic Cabinet with PSU is fine but should be very compact.
Optical Drive not necessary.

It all started as a quest to get decent surround sound *[in limited budget]* while watching movies on my new 40 inch led tv through its USB port. The tv supports AC3 audio but it has no optical OR Digital coaxial out. 
Did not wanted to invest[minimum 30 to 32k] in HTiB & Blue ray player till next 1.5 to 2 yrs. Alternative option was to get sound bars or some PC 5.1 speakers. JBl SBS 250 Soundbar was @ 16k on snapdeal during Diwali but could not get demo of it & only other sound-bar which impressed me was *Philips Fidelio HTL 9100 around 30-32k * 

Found *Edifier DA5000 pro* on shopclues @7k after discounts so thought of building something around it.

Any help in sourcing used system within Mumbai limits will be appreciated.

Thank a lot guys.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 20, 2015)

Here you are trying to get the whole thing for 10k while just my center speaker costs 12k lol
What am I bragging, shame on gollum. 
*i.imgur.com/m7mQhXQ.jpg?1


----------



## sandynator (Nov 21, 2015)

Wow man....
Are you building new setup?

BTW you had onkyo 3500 ?

I wanted to get that edifier desperately & it would suffice me for next 2yrs but problem is how do I take the output from t.v.?? I have no idea how it will sound directly out of tv's av output. Moreover movies directly from tv's usb port may not give full PQ. So thought of budget htpc which could be used later on also.

Looking for decent HTiB too. Still unsure.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys please let me know about *AMD A45300 & Gigabyte GA-F2A55M-HD2* Is that potent enough to run Full HD videos & basic computing. When this processor was released in India?

Saw an ad in Quikr & he is leaving it for 2800 INR last.

Access Denied

Do you think I should get it if it seems OK ?
Any pointers to examine it?

Guys please help..


----------



## sandynator (Nov 23, 2015)

Getting used AMD FX 6100 & Gigabyte GA-78-LMT-USB-3 from one know local dealer.
Warranty left around 1month.

Pricing not disclosed yet as its used by one of his client. How much should I expect?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 23, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Getting used AMD FX 6100 & Gigabyte GA-78-LMT-USB-3 from one know local dealer.
> Warranty left around 1month.
> 
> Pricing not disclosed yet as its used by one of his client. How much should I expect?


If its 3 years old then I would say 3k max for both if its only CPU and MOBO as there isn't really any warranty left on these.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks bro..
Is stock cooler sufficient for this bulldozer CPU? 
Any more pointers to check?
Thanks again.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 23, 2015)

Yea stock is OK.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 24, 2015)

Asking price for AMD FX6100 + Gigabyte GA-78-LMT-USB-3 is 5k 

If seller comes down to 4k I may get it but what about SMPS & Cooling? 

Will stock SMPS from circle cabinet or any generic cabinet suffice?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 24, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Asking price for AMD FX6100 + Gigabyte GA-78-LMT-USB-3 is 5k
> 
> If seller comes down to 4k I may get it but what about SMPS & Cooling?
> 
> Will stock SMPS from circle cabinet or any generic cabinet suffice?



corsair cx430W is 3.4k locally in Blore
I have turned away from local rs500 psu's


----------



## sandynator (Nov 24, 2015)

Me too not keen on Stock SMPS as its AMD. 
Intel can survive on Stock generic SMPS but I got Antec VP450P for my i3 4150 rig in Feb. 2015

I will skip this AMD FX + mobo combo. Better to wait. Till then finding a *way to connect Edifier DA5000 pro or any 5.1 speaker for surround effects to Raspberry Pi2*


----------

